
8 CMS is the most simple, lightweight and fast file-flat CMS in the world in PHP - nyodeneD
https://github.com/volter9/8-cms
======
smt88
Almost everything in this title is misleading.

1\. This isn't a CMS[1]. It doesn't manage content, it just delivers it. You
can't edit the content using this software, for example. This is more akin to
Jekyll[2] than a true CMS like WordPress.

2\. This is not the most lightweight content-delivery system. Serving flat
files would be lighter. Again, see something like Jekyll. Something like a
bare Node server would also be faster, because it wouldn't require a web
server (nginx or Apache) running in front of it.

3\. I assume "file-flat" means "flat-file", which I then assume means "using
the file system rather than RDBMS or document store software". This again is
misleading because few people would think of a PHP file, which (in this
system) can contain both display logic and data, to be a "flat file" in any
traditional sense.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_management_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_management_system)

2\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jekyll_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jekyll_\(software\))

